# Review of the New Festool UG Kapex Stand



## extremehobbiest

Nice review Kreg. Looks perfect for mobile workshops.


----------



## kregmcmahon

well maybe it is. i also use in my shop the dewalt slider 8 1/2" which is set up on wall bench with kreg stops etc. works great.

I like the kapex for several reasons. since I go to many jobsites at homeowners houses and do a lot of 1 day jobs etc. , it is lightweight to carry, and now easy to wheel. 2nd duel lasers are real nice… it bevels past 45 to 47 degrees that is which is helpful for base,( i did a stained grade office building of 2000 feet of 6" base and about 40 of the outside corners were 46 1/2 degrees and with stain grade you have to be exact or else it looks like crap. dust collection is pretty good and the saw when it starts up is quitier then any other saw I have used. so that is why I like it. so that is your decision as to what is the value to you…. as a hobby person it will last you for ever! and does give nice clean cuts. so that is my brief take on the saw.


----------

